# Все то же, как и у всех, ВСД



## Vladimir-Gorevoy (2 Июл 2016)

Доброго всем вечера... Тема не новая ...ВСД и все в этом духе.
Коротко о своем самочувствие . Первую негативную симптоматику словил где-то три года назад.
Ехал за рулем в машине ,сильно штормануло,испугался что потеряю сознание... естественно Высокое давление ,холодный пот , плохое самочувствие ....в итоге скорая вечером. Магнезия и спи спокойно, ты здоров )))) На следующий день потемнения в глазах и головокружение . Поехал по врачам ... прописали эналаприл от давления ...сильных нарушений в организме не нашли... пей боярышник говорит невролог ... посмеялся я, но не все так весело как оказалось...Каждый божий день на протяжения трех лет, я испытывал дикие симптомы в виде сильных головокружений,звон в ушах, потемнений в глазах и высокого давления. В общем себя чувствовал получше, только лежа на диване. Забросил спорт, перестал ходить гулять на улицу, поменял работу на более пассивную,достал всех родных, стал слушать насмешки по поводу моего здоровья от друзей ... вообщем приятного мала. До всего этого . Слетал в индию с женой на две недели... ехал трансфером до аэропорта в маршрутке, сильно заболела шея...в самолете вроде отпустила...через неделю на отдыхе... очень сильно заболела шея и плечо как будто простудил ... мучился где-то четыре дня,  после вроде отпустила. потом прилетел на родину ... играл в усиленном режими в баскетбол ,занимался так же на турниках,  были и толчки и падения.. но вообщем на самочувствие не жаловался до определенного времени. И совсем скоро первое что я почувствовал ..это сонливость,усталость и потемнения в глазах... скидывал все на усталость после тренировки . Так продолжалась три дня до момента с машиной когда меня штормануло .

В итоге только через три года я изучил что со мной и что такое паническое расстройство.  Понял что эта зараза у меня ненашутку разыгралась.... Я стал меньше загоняться на своем самочувствие .,старался делать ЛФК и прогулки по улицы. Но симптомы меня не покидали... казалось вроде все осознал ,но нет.... оно происходит и происходит... и даже местами с более сильной силой .... дошло до того-что вызвал скорую будучи в дороге за рулем.... И вот где-то неделе две, я стал себя чувствовать получше... Нет давления, головокружения есть но не на протяжения всего дня ,моментами...что не может не радовать...))  И напоследок я решил сходить в частную клинику к неврологу... показав ему свою историю болезни он сделал заключения.... Вопрос ...к врачам посмотрите его лечения... смущает что много успокоительного прописал... может оно и правильно  но...И сделал пару снимков шеи. В итоге лечение и упражнения на шею !

 


 

А... и да вот еще вопрос... могут ли мои симптомы быть связанны с шейным остеохондрозом . Может нужно еще что нибудь пить ?


----------



## La murr (3 Июл 2016)

*Vladimir-Gorevoy*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Vladimir-Gorevoy (3 Июл 2016)

1.Горевой Владимир Артурович. 
2.28 лет. 01.12.1987
3.Живу в городе Минск.
4.Работаю инженером  компьютерной техники 
Ну все остальное описано в моем рассказе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июл 2016)

Остеохондроз конечно есть, он у всех есть.
Неврологические проявления остеохондроза конечно есть, пора уже.
Вопрос какая форма неврологических проявлений остеохондроза позвоночника:
-мышечная
-суставная
-грыжевая
Скорее мышечная и суставная.
При этих формах сосудистый компонент, который может быть причиной описанных жалоб встречаются чаще.
Надо искать:
- сосуды позвоночника (УЗИ МАГ и ШО с поворотами головы)
- сердце (нет ли аритмии и какая форма, особенно экстрасистолия и особенно бигемения, надо суточное ЭКГ делать, причем создать все условия чтобы ЭТО состояние повторилось, может даже сперва определить когда и от чего оно бывает, а потом делать)
- мозги (есть такая форма эпилепсии, надо ЭЭГ делать, причем не поспав сутки)
- кровь (может банально гемоглобин низкий)
- давление (померить и позаписывать давление и пульс, особенно в ЭТОТ момент)
- щитовидка (УЗи и анализы).
Но много других и посылов-паника, безпричинность, независимость от нагрузки и движений. Модет и от психики.
Мое мнение:
Очень похоже на бигеминию.


----------



## Vladimir-Gorevoy (4 Июл 2016)

Спасибо за оперативность... Диагноз немного подпугнул меня ))) Вот еще исследования !
ХОЛТЕР.......

     

Узи сердца...

   

УЗИ щитовидки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2016)

А в день когда делали холтер, были головокружения?


----------



## Vladimir-Gorevoy (4 Июл 2016)

Биохимия. анализы..

 

Было состояния потемнения в глазах... чувство как пьяный.. и кста я почему пошел холдер делать... жаловался на перебои в сердце особенно лежа.... колотилось странноо типо три четыре удара быстра потом нормально .

брюшные органы...

  

желудок



Давление холтер....

    

Артерии.....



МРТ головы 

 

Мрт позвоночника


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2016)

> ...Было состояния потемнения в глазах... чувство как пьяный.. и кста я почему пошел холдер делать... жаловался на перебои в сердце особенно лежа.... колотилось странноо типо три четыре удара быстра потом нормально ....


Вот, вот!
А вы это описали в дневнике и время указали?


----------



## Vladimir-Gorevoy (4 Июл 2016)

указал только после турников... заметил что после подтягивания или даже просто если висишь и потом спрыгиваешь... начинает сильно кружить голова и темнеть в глазах.... а в тот день как на зло небыло этих перебоев с сердцем....может и был но маленький ... я его не пометил ((((

еще кода висишь начинает спирать в груди так что дышать не возможно.... думал может позвоночник ,грудной отдел ...?! Спрыгиваешь и кружиться голова.... после всего этого перестал висеть и подтягиваться .

Да вот заметил когда ... так сижу с ноутом... постоянно закладывает уши, особенно когда глотаешь ощущается .свист появляется.Что-то пережимаю?


----------



## Ким Юрий (21 Сен 2016)

Ну как вы


----------



## Vladimir-Gorevoy (20 Ноя 2016)

Как в страшном сне....))) Записался к психологу... пока не занимался... заочно прописала антидеприсанты... Опьяняющий эффект дает. но симптомы все остались.. да ,чуть-чуть легчге за счет того что стало пофиг из-за эффекта антидеприсантов... склоняюсь что все-таки проблема в грудном или шейном отделе...


----------



## Ким Юрий (21 Ноя 2016)

Vladimir-Gorevoy написал(а):


> Как в страшном сне....))) Записался к психологу... пока не занимался... заочно прописала антидеприсанты... Опьяняющий эффект дает. но симптомы все остались.. да ,чуть-чуть легчге за счет того что стало пофиг из-за эффекта антидеприсантов... склоняюсь что все-таки проблема в грудном или шейном отделе...


Может невроз ?


----------



## Атеист (13 Дек 2016)

Вам остается радоваться, что в анализах все норм. Хотя может не все сдали, врачи должны знать.


----------



## Artur977 (1 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Артур мне 30 лет все тоже что и Владимир на протяжении 4 лет делал жить с этим трудно кто может чем помочь( советом) че делать??


----------



## La murr (1 Апр 2017)

@Artur977, здравствуйте!
Если Вы хотите проконсультироваться у врачей форума, создайте *собственную тему* в подходящем разделе.
Руководствуясь советами из этой *темы*, разместите необходимую *информацию* и задайте волнующие Вас вопросы врачам.


----------



## Атеист (1 Апр 2017)

Artur977 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Артур мне 30 лет все тоже что и Владимир на протяжении 4 лет делал жить с этим трудно кто может чем помочь( советом) че делать??


АД для снижения порога, наверное


----------



## АлексейТ (2 Апр 2017)

У меня всё ещё хуже.Позже опишу что было.
На данный момент начал принимать антидепрессанты,вроде стало полегче,симптомы не так выражены,но целиком не прошли.
Никогда бы не подумал,что такое может быть от депрессии


----------



## Jack102 (9 Май 2017)

@АлексейТ, опишите подробно что у вас было?


----------



## Vladimir-Gorevoy (26 Мар 2018)

Давно не заходил сюда. Проблема как была так и осталась . По врачам практически не хожу. Балячка трудная , уровень жизни упал на процентов 60%.Заметил что приступы начинаются когда иду в магазин или с кем-то активно разговариваю. Стоять на месте не могу , лучше сидя общаться. Когда прихожу домой испытываю сильное облегчение , ложусь на твердый пол и думаю фух наконец дома.) Да уж , обидно что до этого был  спортивный, друзья завидовали моей вынеосливости. Немного привык к своим атакам, а толку. И еще заметил что в этом состоянии оч трудно концентрироваться на разговоре, или думать . Стараюсь просто уходить от разговора .Усталость хроническая. Ужас. Но после сна когда встаю ,первые 30 минут как молодой ничего не кружится, утро я люблю)).Буду пробовать велосипед по лету и валерьянку. Замечал что с валерьянкой все атаки проходят еще легче. Тебе как-будто насрать на эти атаки, более уверенней себя чувствуешь. Пока как-то так. Удачи всем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2018)

Так может к врачам и полечить невроз.


----------



## Vladimir-Gorevoy (27 Мар 2018)

Может и так. Нужно только врача нормального найти. А не тупо деньги выкидывать. У всех рекомендации банальные. ходите, дышите, зарядку шеи. итд.


----------



## BlackND (27 Мар 2018)

@Vladimir-Gorevoy, ну так это тоже полезное дело зарядка для шею разработаете отдел уйдет спазм коротких мышц шеи под затылком которые..уйдет спазм с глазных мышц..станет голова прозрачнее..щас сам этой штукой занимаюсь тоже у ПТ был выписала Вальдоксан не пошел..пью селектру..воде нет такой побочки как на вальдоксане..делаю ЛФК ежедневно по нескольку раз и днем и вечером обязательно..вроде во всяком случае ходить стало попроще..надеюсь что все таки отпустит когда нить..)


----------



## Vladimir-Gorevoy (27 Мар 2018)

Да согласен шею нужно разрабатывать.  Терпения нет до улучшения, максимум три дня делал. Даже хуже по моему становилось и так по кругу. Может через силу нужно попробовать. ? Антидеприсанты пил, муть полная.Опьяняет твои рецепторы, как овощ на все насрать, а симптомы те-же. Лучше вместо анти  банально валерьяса попей, мне помогает успокоится и меньше загноятся.  Только не много пей ) я вообще стараюсь не больше трех табл в день. а лучше две или одну.


----------



## BlackND (28 Мар 2018)

@Vladimir-Gorevoy, нельзя бросать делать ЛФК..там быстрого результата ждать не приходится иной раз от года минимальные результаты..суть то в том что мы всю жизнь гробили шейный отдел восстанавливать прийдется остатки жизни чтобы под конец хоть что то соображать и хоть как то ровно ходить..)на счет АД ну хз говорят симптоматика уходит а ходить как пьяному уже за пол года реально надоело..хочется хоть немного ясности..иногда бывают просветы..там чуть не обсираешься от радости..а потом снова..(

ну и по сути я почти не загоняюсь просто достала сиптоматика..(


----------



## Vladimir-Gorevoy (28 Мар 2018)

По ЛФК. Согласен нужно взять за правило по жизни. Я боюсь тебе посоветовать отказаться от АД.  Но ты ж наверное и сам все понимаешь . Заметил одну разницу после приема АД . есть моменты когда ты действительно можешь совладать с симптомам. приглушает твою вспыльчивою реакцию которая как адский моховик раскручивает тебя на панику. Но бросишь их можешь вернутся в прежнее неконтролируемое состояние. Я хз ,вроде не сильно на них подвисал бросил. Но с ситуацией с большого совладал,  не всегда правда. Иногда когда новостей негативных насмотришься, обязательно Валерьяночку табл и как-то еще можно жить. ))


----------



## BlackND (28 Мар 2018)

@Vladimir-Gorevoy, да я пью то по минимальной дозе..селектру которая довольно легкая считается..а так да надо как то расслабиться..постоянно весь в напряге..(


----------



## maxsl89 (3 Ноя 2018)

@Vladimir-Gorevoy, как состояние? если избавился от этого, то как?


----------



## truck driver (4 Ноя 2018)

все один в один как у автора. вообще все)


----------



## maxsl89 (4 Ноя 2018)

@truck driver, вот и я такой же.
 Если кто-то пережил подобное, нашел истинную причину и излечился, отпишитесь пожалуйста. Как может быть такая сумасшедшая симптоматика при нормальных анализах и нормальных результатах обследования.

@Vladimir-Gorevoy, ты писал, что у тебя это стартонуло после поездки в Индию, дело в том что у меня это началось после Вьетнама. Мож зараза какая нить?

@Vladimir-Gorevoy, мне 29, когда я жил во Вьетнаме я занимался на турнике, по специальной программе с телефона, постепенно дошел до 20-ти подтягиваний и в один "прекрасный день", когда закончил последний подход меня закружило так что я сел на землю и не мог идти. Далее такие головокружения повторились при следующем занятии и я решил закончить с турником. Системные головокружения прошли с отменой турника, но остались несистемные (когда НЕ кружит, просто дурно, шатко),  как будто секундное помутнение, как проваливаешься куда-то. Долго работать не могу, состояние как пьяный потом, на фоне этого всего паника по несколько раз на день, страх что меня снова закружит и я не смогу идти. Поэтому каждый новый толчек в голове воспринимаю как начинающийся приступ головокружения, отсюда идет страх и новые толчки и тахикардия. 
Из обследований прошел 
Узи сосудов шеи: Левая ПА 4.1, правая ПА 3.0,
Узи сердца - анатомически все в норме.
На очереди МРТ головы и шеи, грудной отдел (есть боль под левой лопаткой когда долго сижу).


----------



## Саша Джума (6 Ноя 2018)

Всем здравствуйте! Впервые диагноз ВСД мне озвучили 10 лет назад, на тот момент мне было 22. Курила, выпивала, часто ложилась спать то под утро, то в 12 ночи. В общем, режима не было. Однажды пошла летом на рынок, стало колотиться сердце как сумасшедшее, холодный пот, особенно, стопы потели, страх, что упаду в обморок. Зашла в аптеку, измерили давление 110/80,хотя рабочее 90/60,а пульс 110 ударов. Еле доползла до дома. И с этого момента моя жизнь превратилась в ад. Стоило мне выйти куда-либо, мне становилось нехорошо. Сколько раз я забегала на станцию скорой помощи, вызывала такси и мчалась домой, не передать. Обратившись к терапевту, прошла лечение, рибоксином, варианкой и еще чем-то, ну и, естественно, наладилась режим дня. В общем, все отступило. В прошлом году опять вернулось. Особенно, меня накрывает, когда я нахожусь в тех местах, откуда не могу быстро смыться) это парикмахерская, это очередь на кассе, общение с людьми на улице (знакомыми). Начинается Паническая атака, кружится голова, нехватка воздуха, мушки перед глазами. Я поняла, что именно в таких ситуациях мне дурно. Всегда ношу с собой воду, если нехорошо становится ,стараюсь переключить внимание на что -то другое, хотя не всегда удается. В общем, это все у нас в голове. Это можно контролировать. После афобазола стало легче, но можно и самому научиться управлять этим.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

@Vladimir-Gorevoy, вернись)


----------

